# Kangertech Subox Mini Received....



## Petrus (6/8/15)

Good evening guys/girls.

Totay I received my subox mini, charge the battery this afternoon (note two hours of loadshedding through the process....damn I hate Eskom) and took my first draw a few minutes ago. 1.5 ohm coil. My verdict. 10/10.....perfect, superb, awsome, a new world of vaping just opened for me. What an upgrade from my twisp aero. I recon the aero is going to be my on the go vape.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## steamvent (6/8/15)

Not a bad choice, I recently made the same choice and trying to explain how different the experience is, is impossible. Enjoy 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ridhwaan (6/8/15)

Well done guys enjoy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (6/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Good evening guys/girls.
> 
> Totay I received my subox mini, charge the battery this afternoon (note two hours of loadshedding through the process....damn I hate Eskom) and took my first draw a few minutes ago. 1.5 ohm coil. My verdict. 10/10.....perfect, superb, awsome, a new world of vaping just opened for me. What an upgrade from my twisp aero. I recon the aero is going to be my on the go vape.


Great stuff. Enjoy.


----------



## Dubz (6/8/15)

The Subox is a great upgrade .


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

Glad to hear @Petrus

What air hole setting ?


----------



## Andre_B (6/8/15)

Nice one! Hoping to upgrade from my Twisp Clearo to a Subox mini soon...


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

Petrus said:


> Good evening guys/girls.
> 
> Totay I received my subox mini, charge the battery this afternoon (note two hours of loadshedding through the process....damn I hate Eskom) and took my first draw a few minutes ago. 1.5 ohm coil. My verdict. 10/10.....perfect, superb, awsome, a new world of vaping just opened for me. What an upgrade from my twisp aero. I recon the aero is going to be my on the go vape.





Andre_B said:


> Nice one! Hoping to upgrade from my Twisp Clearo to a Subox mini soon...



Your in for the full boat now @Petrus!


----------



## Eequinox (7/8/15)

Hi guys and gals im a noobie here i have started vaping well if using the twisp edge qualifies as vaping then i guess so 

I have a friend that has just gone to the U.k and he has got me the same kit will this be an improvement to the twisp edge as i am fed up with it bad coils is the main reason


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

Andre_B said:


> Nice one! Hoping to upgrade from my Twisp Clearo to a Subox mini soon...


Andre_B@I remember upgrading to a kbox from an ego, once I placed the order I was chomping at the bit.I created a monster.lol go for it,you'll never be sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (7/8/15)

Wow thanks for that super fast rply i though that would have taken days im exited and nervous about this kit at the same time looks so mean haha


----------



## Deckie (7/8/15)

Hi Eequinox, the comparison is like chalk & cheese. I started on a Twisp Clearo & eventually upgraded to an iStick50W & Kangertech Subtank Mini and couldn't believe the difference. Since then I've converted most of me friends to change over. Be rest assured you've made a good choice.


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> Hi guys and gals im a noobie here i have started vaping well if using the twisp edge qualifies as vaping then i guess so
> 
> I have a friend that has just gone to the U.k and he has got me the same kit will this be an improvement to the twisp edge as i am fed up with it bad coils is the main reason


A quantum leap. Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini-june-2015-edition.t12498/


----------



## jasonb (7/8/15)

Andre said:


> A quantum leap



I can't stress enough how true those words are.
Seriously, I've had two epiphanies in the past month or so. First was upgrading from Twisp to the Subox starter kit, then dropping from the 1.2 Ohm to 0.5 Ohm coils.

I've started using the RBA section now, watched a ton of guides. May have used a little too much cotton on my first attempt, was getting dry hits at 25W, which has made me cringe a little whenever I chain vape without thinking, or just hit too hard, but I peeled a extra layer from the supplied cotton pad on my next attempt and all is right with the world 

Trying out new flavours, mucking about with hardware, there's a whole world of good vaping out there, just waiting to be explored!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TiemieX (7/8/15)

Got my subox mini from F'tech this morning (ordered on 19 of May). Definitely an upgrade from the egoOne. Toms of vapour. Already loving VW. Lets the VV/VW/TC games begin...Xcube II will be next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiemieX (7/8/15)

Ejuice consumption on this? Definitely not a diesel. More like a V8. I used 5 ml 6 mg juice since my last post...enjoying every moment.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## jasonb (7/8/15)

Yeah, going through a lot of juice too 
I justify it by reminding myself I'm not smoking.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (8/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> Hi guys and gals im a noobie here i have started vaping well if using the twisp edge qualifies as vaping then i guess so
> 
> I have a friend that has just gone to the U.k and he has got me the same kit will this be an improvement to the twisp edge as i am fed up with it bad coils is the main reason


No doubt Eequinox@ Welcome to the jungle.


Deckie said:


> Hi Eequinox, the comparison is like chalk & cheese. I started on a Twisp Clearo & eventually upgraded to an iStick50W & Kangertech Subtank Mini and couldn't believe the difference. Since then I've converted most of me friends to change over. Be rest assured you've made a good choice.


Right on guys!


----------



## kev mac (8/8/15)

TiemieX said:


> Got my subox mini from F'tech this morning (ordered on 19 of May). Definitely an upgrade from the egoOne. Toms of vapour. Already loving VW. Lets the VV/VW/TC games begin...Xcube II will be next.


Another true believer.


----------



## kev mac (8/8/15)

jasonb said:


> I can't stress enough how true those words are.
> Seriously, I've had two epiphanies in the past month or so. First was upgrading from Twisp to the Subox starter kit, then dropping from the 1.2 Ohm to 0.5 Ohm coils.
> 
> I've started using the RBA section now, watched a ton of guides. May have used a little too much cotton on my first attempt, was getting dry hits at 25W, which has made me cringe a little whenever I chain vape without thinking, or just hit too hard, but I peeled a extra layer from the supplied cotton pad on my next attempt and all is right with the world
> ...


Welcome to my world.Next step DIY juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

